# any1 know any novice strongman competions in 2012



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

Ive been looking about competing in some strongman and powerlifting events, so does any1 know of any happening in 2012 or a website that i can keep an eye out on beens ive been looking but cant find any


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sugdenbabrbell.co.uk has list of all up and coming as and when mate


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks mate will have a look


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Forget 2012 mate, get on the Muscle Inc Christmas Carnage on December 10th. Both Ewen and me are doing it, and it's only up the road from you!

novice and inters under 95kg

overhead log reps 70kg

farmers hold 110kg per hand

... stones over yoke 85kg,110kg,130kg

axle deadlift 180reps

load and carry medley object between 70-100kg

Great weights for a first timer mate (as long as you weigh less than 95kg!)


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Forget 2012 mate, get on the Muscle Inc Christmas Carnage on December 10th. Both Ewen and me are doing it, and it's only up the road from you!
> 
> novice and inters under 95kg
> 
> ...


got 1 of my guys probably doing it, looks like a good set of events


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Forget 2012 mate, get on the Muscle Inc Christmas Carnage on December 10th. Both Ewen and me are doing it, and it's only up the road from you!
> 
> novice and inters under 95kg
> 
> ...


Looks like a wicked event shame I wasn't abit stronger or I would have a crack even though I'd be the smallest bloke there :laugh:


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

hopefully now got 4 of my guys doing it, maybe 5


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Looks like a wicked event shame I wasn't abit stronger or I would have a crack even though I'd be the smallest bloke there :laugh:


m8 size dont matter strength helps alot though :lol:

point is who says your not big enough or strong enough ? on the day things can happen that bumps you up in placings .

doing the events 1 or 2 at a time is easy but put it all together and boy its tough .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> hopefully now got 4 of my guys doing it, maybe 5


your gym on facebook ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Guessing NSGym is New Spartan Gym? Sure I've seen them on Facebook...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah i added them


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Guessing NSGym is New Spartan Gym? Sure I've seen them on Facebook...


yes, didnt want to come on to a forum and start advertising the gym

the comp sounds really well suited to first timers as well as novices

we need more comps around london area , i would love to get to more of them, but usually in the gym working sat and sun mornings unless we have guys competing


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Craig Mullineux runs plenty of comps in the Swindon area.. Only about 1.5 hours drive 

In fact... think he's got a Novice team strongman event coming up soon...


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Craig Mullineux runs plenty of comps in the Swindon area.. Only about 1.5 hours drive
> 
> In fact... think he's got a Novice team strongman event coming up soon...


yeh, i am friends on facebook with him and keep a check, i think once everything kicks off again after christmas we will get to a few more comps, graham bulmers got a fair few planned up in yorkshire would like to get to as hes got some great equipment up there

.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

NSGym said:


> yeh, i am friends on facebook with him and keep a check, i think once everything kicks off again after christmas we will get to a few more comps, graham bulmers got a fair few planned up in yorkshire would like to get to as hes got some great equipment up there
> 
> .


just checked that out and its the week after the muscl inc comp and very close to christmas. i will have a chat with the guys as a team comp would be fun, saw the one at bodypower, didnt look bad .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Indeed he does!

Also add Strongman Bolton/Andy Seddon on FB. He runs the Bolton's Strongest Man comp, and may be planning a few larger comps later next year 

Bit of a trek perhaps, but contacts are contacts!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> , but contacts are contacts!


absolutely

.


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Forget 2012 mate, get on the Muscle Inc Christmas Carnage on December 10th. Both Ewen and me are doing it, and it's only up the road from you!
> 
> novice and inters under 95kg
> 
> ...


il have to see if i can get up there mate im defo up for that tho will be fun. Im defo under 95kg lol im tiny compared to that but got good lifts tho


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm travelling down from Bolton mate. I'm sure you can probably WALK from Hampshire to Surrey :lol:

Get your name down. Ollie MuscleInc Beard on Facebook.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> m8 size dont matter strength helps alot though :lol:
> 
> point is who says your not big enough or strong enough ? on the day things can happen that bumps you up in placings .
> 
> doing the events 1 or 2 at a time is easy but put it all together and boy its tough .


Yeah I hearya mate would love to have a crack but the only thing on the day that would happen is I'd go out to try press the 70kg log and fail miserably lol

Lets see how it goes over the next few months I might be tempted


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

ive got my name down mate and managed to get a lift (lol my mum)


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

there is also ukstrongman north novice thats in northwich cheshire

for the smaller guys a guy called will sanderson does a an under 90's comp in st ives cambridge

also for the smaller guys is olympic dragons which is at olympic sports gym in manchester


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Hoping to do Olympic Dragons myself next year when I drop down


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

brummy said:


> ive got my name down mate and managed to get a lift (lol my mum)


your doing xmas carnage m8 ?


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> your doing xmas carnage m8 ?


well hopefully ive messaged the guy and waiting to here bk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

brummy said:


> well hopefully ive messaged the guy and waiting to here bk


cool should be a great show 

whats your lifts like and are you able to get the training in ?


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> cool should be a great show
> 
> whats your lifts like and are you able to get the training in ?


i deadlift 200kg squat 180 and bench 120 for 8 reps each but im goin to have to leave training my legs for a while cause ive damaged my knee at the gym its swollen up like a football seriously painfull


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

brummy said:


> i deadlift 200kg squat 180 and bench 120 for 8 reps each but im goin to have to leave training my legs for a while cause ive damaged my knee at the gym its swollen up like a football seriously painfull


were stopping in a travel lodge so we can have a few beers too so you and your mum are welcome to join us


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> were stopping in a travel lodge so we can have a few beers too so you and your mum are welcome to join us


Cheers mate i mite have to ditch me mum tho lol:beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

brummy said:


> Cheers mate i mite have to ditch me mum tho lol:beer:


haha fair enough m8


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

brummy said:


> Cheers mate i mite have to ditch me mum tho lol:beer:


Nono... by all means... bring her along!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Nono... by all means... bring her along!


the more the merrier i say wouldnt you jungle boy


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Kaa agrees.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Kaa agrees.


 :lol:


----------

